
Behavioral betrayal: Fungal parasites enlist living insects to do their bidding - bookofjoe
https://journals.plos.org/plospathogens/article?id=10.1371/journal.ppat.1008598
======
bookofjoe
>Mind-controlling fungus makes zombie cicadas lure other cicadas to a zombie
fate

[https://www.livescience.com/zombie-cicadas-lure-
victims.html](https://www.livescience.com/zombie-cicadas-lure-victims.html)

